# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Garre espera que la UE adelante a este otoño «algunas ayudas» por la sequía

## sergi1907

El presidente regional asegura que el comisario de Agricultura, Dacian Ciolos, «ha sido receptivo» a su petición, aunque no sabe si Bruselas cubrirá los 80 millones en los que la Comunidad cuantifica los daños.

El presidente de Murcia, Alberto Garre, aseguró este vienes que el comisario de Agricultura, Dacian Ciolos, "ha sido receptivo" a su petición de que el Ejecutivo comunitario "pueda adelantar" a octubre o noviembre "algunas ayudas" para "paliar los efectivos negativos" de la sequía que ha padecido el cultivo de secano de la Región.

Garre explicó que el Gobierno regional ha evaluado las pérdidas por la sequía en "alrededor de 80 millones de euros" aunque "lógicamente los daños se van a incrementar" si no llueve sobre el campo murciano "antes de que llegue septiembre, que lo más posible es que no sea así" en declaraciones a la prensa en Bruselas tras su encuentro con Ciolos, en el que le acompañó el presidente del Comité de las Regiones y expresidente murciano, Ramós Luis Valcárcel.

"Está claro que se tienen que cubrir los 80 millones que se han producido de daños y en la mayor medida que pueda aportar la Unión Europea mejor", precisó, preguntado si el Ejecutivo comunitario se ha comprometido a aportar ya una cuantía concreta y si confían en cubrir los 80 millones de fondos europeos exclusivamente.

Garre confió en todo caso en que las ayudas puedan adelantarse "más bien" a octubre para poder ayudar a los agricultores murcianos "que están en una situación muy difícil" por los daños "innumerables" en la Región tras calificar de "altamente positiva" la reunión con Ciolos. "Ha entendido perfectamente la problemática", incidió.

Al margen de ello, de la reunión ha salido un compromiso para "llevar a cabo los estudios y proyectos necesarios para articular una replantación en todos y cada de las plantaciones que han quedado afectada por la sequía" a favor de cultivos con "variedades más efectivas" para combatir en posibles sequías futuras, lo que permitirá "una programación ya más estable" a fin de "poder abordar la solución a estas sequías" que "desgraciadamente" padece Murcia y muy especialmente la cuenta del Segura.

Valcárcel advirtió de la "gravedad extrema" de la Región de Murcia que está padeciendo "una sequía prolongadísima" que está "machacando literalmente" el secano de la zona, dado que desde septiembre unos 86 litros por metro cuadrado frente a la media de unos 260 litros los últimos 15 años y ello refleja el déficit hídrico "tremendo".

El expresidente murciano explicó que ha expuesto al comisario el problema de la región mediterránea y el Levante pero haciendo "hincapié" en Murcia, a la luz de la situación "tan dramática" allí, donde 92.000 hectáreas se han visto afectadas por la sequía, incluidas 70.000 hectáreas de almendro, el cultivo más afectado. Unas 4.000 hectáreas de almendro, más de cuatro millones de árboles de almendro "sólo en la región de Murcia" deberán "ser arrancados" porque "están literalmente muertos".

Valcárcel valoró que el comisario haya ofrecido "ayuda a la reconversión" y que "está sensibilizado con esta situación", dado que está "bien informado". Al ser preguntado si sale satisfecho de la reunión con Ciolos, el eurodiputado 'popular' murciano ironizó que "a veces uno viene a por atún y a ver al duque y se va sin ver al duque y sin atún".

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201406...613171440.html

----------

